# Just an intro



## whittledthumb (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey folks im mostly a novice,intermediate carver. Ive missed my 
old stomping grounds and thankfully found this forum. Hopefully
i can continue my carving education here!


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Welcome to Lumberjocks, You will find a lot of great friends here.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi wittledthumb, I am new to this forum also. Looks like a good group of people.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome Whittlethumb. Hope to see some of your work.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome, whittlethumb. Enjoy. I do.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Thumb,
Or do you prefer to be called Whittled???

Welcome to LumberJocks….
A great place to feed your woodworking insanity!!!


----------



## whittledthumb (Mar 4, 2015)

Heres one of my carvings. The flower isnt great but i was on a time line and
the bird was the focus. Tail wings body all seperate peices but all hand carved
though i did use the dremel on the body a bit

LOL DIY thumb is okay


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice work…. you (& all carvers) have more patience than I!!!


----------

